# 1 inch target practice



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shooting love the setup.Live for the spin.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude, you realize that is only a one inch Target right??? That's some awesome shootn right there!! That's Skill over Luck!!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

That is really good shooting


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks you guys, I remember the days when I couldn't even hit a can, shows what some practice and time can do ????????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Whew! Rock and Roll baby! Great shooting!!!!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Again perfect SOL :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> Thanks you guys, I remember the days when I couldn't even hit a can, shows what some practice and time can do


how much time? how much practice?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome shooting!

And for any Pearl Jam fans....Spin Spin, Spin the Red Circle.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting!!!!!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Royleonard said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you guys, I remember the days when I couldn't even hit a can, shows what some practice and time can do
> ...


Probably been shooting with an attempt to be accurate for 3 years before that I would just lob rocks at anything and hope for a hit lol


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

You got skills bro...great shooting!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> You got skills bro...great shooting!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice shooting!!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great shooting. I know that slingshooting will take a life but man... thanks!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Gives the rest of us something to shoot for. I have gone from one gallon can lids to soup can lids. Still can't get 5 for 5. Next will be beer bottle caps. Throw away stuff is better/cheaper for me than buying targets.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Gives the rest of us something to shoot for. I have gone from one gallon can lids to soup can lids. Still can't get 5 for 5. Next will be beer bottle caps. Throw away stuff is better/cheaper for me than buying targets.


That's how I started as well, now I'm kinda deadly with a sling lol, keep on shooting ????????


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, you've got skills... you should try to make it to the SEST in two weeks (if weather permits)... or the ECST next year... it'll be great to meet and shoot some with you


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Man, you've got skills... you should try to make it to the SEST in two weeks (if weather permits)... or the ECST next year... it'll be great to meet and shoot some with you


Thanks Bill that means a lot coming from u, I actually started improving my accuracy from your videos. Gonna try to make it to swamp stomp idk if u will be there, gonna be my first event I go to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Really good shooting .. nice work man!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

joeydude said:


> Really good shooting .. nice work man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks man, good shooting to u 2 not sure how u hit things with a pfs lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > Really good shooting .. nice work man!
> ...


Lol .. thanks man .. just like anything else .. practice ... it's all that has been in my hand pretty much 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

